# What I Did on My Vacation



## Mr. Bad Example (Mar 22, 2011)

Enjoying a Vegas Robaina and a Johnny Walker Black on our stateroom balcony last month, somewhere between Antigua and St. Lucia. :mrgreen:



*Edit - Apparently I'm not allowed pics yet. Sorry. Can't figure out how to delete the post either. :dizzy: Sorry to interrupt your browsing folks, apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Now that's what I keep talking about...cruising...balcony...cigar and a great drink.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Now that's what I keep talking about...cruising...balcony...cigar and a great drink.


That looks like fun!! I'm jealous!!

Nice avitar Gary!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Poneill272 said:


> That looks like fun!! I'm jealous!!
> 
> Nice avitar Gary!!


Didn't want to copy the same brand there Phil so I went with my number 1 instead. I tend to switch off with yours when I am on my cruises....they sell it for like $12 for the big bottle in St. Thomas...the Royal Salute goes for about $55 and not sure if I'd love it...whaddya think?


----------



## Kypt (Mar 17, 2011)

I haven't been on a cruise in so long. I need to partake again soon.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Kypt said:


> I haven't been on a cruise in so long. I need to partake again soon.


Nice relaxing cruise is def. in order


----------



## PUROGUY (Mar 7, 2011)

Mr. Bad Example said:


> Enjoying a Vegas Robaina and a Johnny Walker Black on our stateroom balcony last month, somewhere between Antigua and St. Lucia. :mrgreen:
> 
> *Edit - Apparently I'm not allowed pics yet. Sorry. Can't figure out how to delete the post either. :dizzy: Sorry to interrupt your browsing folks, apologize for the inconvenience.


 Glad you enjoyed the cruise.I've only done one so far with Crown Princess.Eastern caribbean.Really enjoyed it with my wife and daughter.Stopped in St Marteen Phillipsburgh,found some Cohiba Sublimes 2004 for a great price on Front street.They were awesome.Cruising is a great way to see many islands in one shot if you will...will def do another.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice. Never been on a cruise before


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

There is nothing like it.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Gotta love a good cruise!!!!!


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome. Nothing like a great cigar on a boat. Now what about the Girl?


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Gees Kevin it doesnt get much better then that. Hope you guys had a great time. Thats awesome..


----------

